# Is it possible to use in Carrera bikes tyres 700x28c? Anybody are using these?



## industrial.carlos (18 Nov 2016)

Hello everyone.

Somebody knows if it is possible to use 700x28c Tyres in Carrera roads bike like:
Zelos, Virtuoso, Vanquish. (I think all of them use the same wheel and similar frame).

I´m planning to buy a new road bike maybe a Carrera but I would like to use the tyres that I’m using in my old road bike 700x28c (Marathon Schwalbe).

Is it possible?
Is the frame big enough?
Do the wheels have proper inner width?
Somebody could tell me the inner width on the Carrera wheels?


Thanks a lot.


----------



## vickster (18 Nov 2016)

I'd ask at Halfords and get them to fit the new tyres...assume a new bike


----------



## industrial.carlos (18 Nov 2016)

I asked this question in Halford and they told me:

Maybe you can use these tyres but I can't guarantee...


----------



## DRM (18 Nov 2016)

My Carrera Zelos has Michelin Lithion2 25mm tyres on, which are comfy enough, I think 28mm may fit, if you can get the actual measurement across your tyres, you could go to Halfords and check in the flesh at the narrowest part of the frame, I feel you won't have a problem with the space in the fork.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Nov 2016)

industrial.carlos said:


> I´m planning to buy a new road bike maybe a Carrera but I would like to use the tyres that I’m using in my old road bike 700x28c (Marathon Schwalbe).


The maker's spec should give you a limit to the tyre width but it's not easy to find. As @DRM says, go into a Halfords and measure between the chainstays and seatstays. My contribution is to say that my Schwalbe Marathon + 28 was actually over 30mm wide on a 15c rim at 90psi. You might wish to measure how wide your tyres actually are, to inform your purchase.


----------



## MichaelW2 (19 Nov 2016)

On a carrera grade roadbike, the more clearance the better. They are not built for winning races.


----------



## Andrew1971 (19 Nov 2016)

Hi All 
I think 28 will be too wide for the back. 25 most likley the biggest. My other half has the carrera zelos
road bike. If you going to be putting mudguard's on i would stay with the 23.
Andrew


----------



## cyberknight (19 Nov 2016)

Andrew1971 said:


> Hi All
> I think 28 will be too wide for the back. 25 most likley the biggest. My other half has the carrera zelos
> road bike. If you going to be putting mudguard's on i would stay with the 23.
> Andrew


Indeed , i have 23s on my vanquish and the clearances are tight on the front .


----------



## DRM (19 Nov 2016)

Mine has 25mm tyres on as I previously posted, it also has full mudguards front & rear, the vavaert ones from Planet X, the tyres are far, far superior to the awful CST things it came with.


----------



## Roadie82 (6 Feb 2018)

I know it's an old thread but I have been searching for an answer to this for a while and decided to take the plunge.
I have the 2017 (blue) Zelos and it is currently on 700 28 schwalbe delta cruisers with no problem whatsoever. Plenty enough clearance. The tyres might not be for everyone but as a test case I thought someone might benefit from knowing


----------



## Stevomac1976 (30 Jan 2020)

Hi there. Appreciate it’s an old thread but I have same dilemma. Bought a virtuoso as a winter commute and Want to put as big tyre as I can onto it as possible. I have mud guards on as well. Currently got the stock slick kendas 700x25. Any views on whether the marathon 700x28 will fit (incl mud guard).

Ps im not a racer and brought up on MTB only just bought a gravel bike (cannondale tops-tone105) hence the preference for bigger tyres.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Jan 2020)

In my experience the increased dimension when you move a size up on tyres tends to be in circumference rather than width. I've run a 23/25 combo before and width wise they were impossible to tell apart. 

Take the bike to a decent LBS and they should be able to tell you.


----------



## Slioch (30 Jan 2020)

The answer depends if you're going to fit mudguards or not.

I've got a Virtuoso as my winter bike, fitted with SKS mudguards and 700x25 Rubino Pro tyres. There is just enough clearance. If I ride on wet, muddy roads though, then eventually the mud picked up and trapped inside the mudguard will start to rub on the tyre at the narrowest point (under the bridge on the front mudguard), requiring occasional stopping and cleaning out with a handy twig or suchlike. I think I'm at the max and wouldn't try to fit a 28c tyre because of this.

If I didn't have mudguards though, then there would be no problem with the clearance for 700x28 tyres.


----------



## Stevomac1976 (30 Jan 2020)

Yeah I have mudguard on- well the rear anyway. Might just get 700x25 then based on your experience.

Out of curiosity how did you manage to put the front guards on. Due to the design of the bolt that holds the brake calliper on to the stock (it’s got a recess hole the bolt sits into from the back is too big to fit through the hole in the mounting bracket).


----------



## cyberknight (31 Jan 2020)

fitted some zefal shield r30s to my TDF andseems to be plenty of clearance on 25s , under £20 on amazon


----------



## Stevomac1976 (31 Jan 2020)

Thanks for responses chaps.


----------



## Slioch (31 Jan 2020)

Stevomac1976 said:


> Out of curiosity how did you manage to put the front guards on. Due to the design of the bolt that holds the brake calliper on to the stock (it’s got a recess hole the bolt sits into from the back is too big to fit through the hole in the mounting bracket).



On my set-up, the hole on the mudguard mounting bracket was large enough to accept the bolt that holds the brake calliper, but the mudguard was too close to the tyre (i.e. only a couple of millimeters of clearance, and any mud build-up on the mudguard caused rubbing against the tyre. I wanted to raise the mudguard to increase the clearance, so just used a file to increase the size of the hole on the mudguard mounting bracket to allow me to raise the height of the mudguard to increase the clearance from the tyre as much as possible. So instead of 2mm of clearance, I've not got about 5mm. Still not perfect, but better than it was.

The mounting bracket is only soft alloy, so a bit of careful filing to increase the hole size should be ok.


----------



## Stevomac1976 (1 Feb 2020)

Yes I was thinking of that. Although the nature of the bolt bit doesn’t have much of a head area to hold against the bracket. I have these.


----------



## Stevomac1976 (1 Feb 2020)

Toolstation I think to buy a file and give it a try. Things shouldn’t be this much of a fad tho. Thanks.


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Feb 2020)

Slioch said:


> On my set-up, the hole on the mudguard mounting bracket was large enough to accept the bolt that holds the brake caliper, but the mudguard was too close to the tyre . . . I wanted to raise the mudguard to increase the clearance, so just used a file to increase the size of the hole on the mudguard mounting bracket to allow me to raise the height of the mudguard to increase the clearance from the tyre as much as possible. So instead of 2mm of clearance, I've got about 5mm.
> The mounting bracket is only soft alloy, so a bit of careful filing to increase the hole size should be ok.


Like this (Note: I have also sawn the top off: it serves no function (and actually allows one to drop the guard off by just loosening the brake bolt rather than unscrewing it completely.)


----------



## Medieval Richard (15 Apr 2020)

Roadie82 said:


> I know it's an old thread but I have been searching for an answer to this for a while and decided to take the plunge.
> I have the 2017 (blue) Zelos and it is currently on 700 28 schwalbe delta cruisers with no problem whatsoever. Plenty enough clearance. The tyres might not be for everyone but as a test case I thought someone might benefit from knowing



Thinking of getting the same 700x28 on my 2020 blue Zelos. Are they good tyres?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (16 Apr 2020)

Medieval Richard said:


> Thinking of getting the same 700x28 on my 2020 blue Zelos. Are they good tyres?



Delta Cruiser are a good budget tyre and fairly robust. However they do not have the same degree of puncture resistance as either Delta Cruiser+ or Marathon.


----------



## Medieval Richard (16 Apr 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Delta Cruiser are a good budget tyre and fairly robust. However they do not have the same degree of puncture resistance as either Delta Cruiser+ or Marathon.



I ordered a pair of Maxxis Rouler-TR 700x28c tyres in the end. They should fit, even if they're tubeless ready, and i use tubes....


----------



## Medieval Richard (24 Apr 2020)

Update if anyone can help?

I went to halfords today with my new 700x28c tyres for my Carrera Zelos road bike. They said the tyres won't fit due to not fitting with the breaks, then saying max you can have on these is 25c. Has anyone put 700x28c on their carrera zelos? I just have that feeling they will fit is all lol....


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Apr 2020)

I'm somewhat mystified why you have taken the tyres (and presumably the bike) to Halfords. If the tyres are beyond the official spec size for the bike the only way you are going to find out whether they will physically fit in the available clearances is to mount the things on the rims yourself, inflate them to max pressure, and see if they rub anywhere. Either they are going to work or they won't, and even different tyres of the same nominal size are to some extent variable in actual size anyway. Paper spec figures are only a ball-park guide at best.


----------



## faster (24 Apr 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Like this (Note: I have also sawn the top off: it serves no function (and actually allows one to drop the guard off by just loosening the brake bolt rather than unscrewing it completely.)
> View attachment 502971



Now that is a good idea!


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2020)

Medieval Richard said:


> Update if anyone can help?
> 
> I went to halfords today with my new 700x28c tyres for my Carrera Zelos road bike. They said the tyres won't fit due to not fitting with the breaks, then saying max you can have on these is 25c. Has anyone put 700x28c on their carrera zelos? I just have that feeling they will fit is all lol....


Why don’t you try to fit on one wheel yourself as above? They’ll either fit between the* brakes* or they won’t. You should learn change a tyre yourself anyhow before going out on the roads


----------



## Smudge (25 Apr 2020)

Medieval Richard said:


> Update if anyone can help?
> 
> I went to halfords today with my new 700x28c tyres for my Carrera Zelos road bike. They said the tyres won't fit due to not fitting with the breaks, then saying max you can have on these is 25c. Has anyone put 700x28c on their carrera zelos? I just have that feeling they will fit is all lol....



I have 28 wide tyres on my Giant road bike, even when releasing the brake calipers, these 28 tyres will only clear the brake blocks if the tyre is flat. But i'm mostly only going to remove the wheel if the tyre is punctured anyway, i dont see it as an issue.
As long as you have clearance on the forks, seat stay and chain stay i wouldn't worry about it and just fit the 28 tyres.


----------



## Smudge (25 Apr 2020)

Also, if you really need to remove the wheel with the tyre fully inflated, you can always release the brakes more by letting the cable out.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Apr 2020)

Medieval Richard said:


> my new 700x28c tyres for my Carrera Zelos road bike. [Halfords] said the tyres won't fit due to not fitting with the brakes.





Smudge said:


> I have 28 wide tyres on my Giant road bike, even when releasing the brake calipers, these 28 tyres will only clear the brake blocks if the tyre is flat. But I'm mostly only going to remove the wheel if the tyre is punctured anyway, . . .
> you really need to remove the wheel with the tyre fully inflated, you can always release the brakes more by letting the cable out.


I run 28s on my rim-braked bike (@ 75/90psi - see below) and the limiting factor is not the stays or mudguards: the brake block clearance is the limiting factor.
I echo @Smudge 's comment but would add that if you do want to remove and replace the wheel with the tyre fully inflated (to stow in the boot of the car or for maintenance, say) then:
I'd prefer not to undo the brake cable clamp (because repeated clamping will increase the wear on the cable's strands and the hassle of getting it right under time pressure, perhaps). Using the little lever to open the brake blocks, combined with screwing the adjuster right in (having it set up right out) means I can push the tyre through the gap satisfactorily. After reinstalling a wheel, forcing the tyre through the still inadequate gap, reverse this process. Then take care to check the brake remains centred with equal gaps between rim braking surfaces and brake blocks both sides.
And out on the road with a puncture, getting the wheel out is no problem. Just remember to reinstall the wheel before pumping the tyre up. Good practice would be to pump up to maybe quarter pressure to make sure the tyre is properly seated on the rim, deflate and install.
To the OP: with this routine I reckon you'll find the 28s will 'fit'. Halfords are correct, but I've described the work-around. And the wider tyres will allow you to run at lower pressure and ride with greater comfort with minimal difference in rolling resistance. See graph below. As @vickster says, try it.


----------



## Smudge (25 Apr 2020)

Speed isn't my top priority, so it was definitely me worth going up to 28's, even with the brake block work around. More comfort and bikes feels better when sometimes used on tracks and loose gravel canal paths. Some tread and puncture protection is a bonus.


----------



## DRM (25 Apr 2020)

Medieval Richard said:


> Update if anyone can help?
> 
> I went to halfords today with my new 700x28c tyres for my Carrera Zelos road bike. They said the tyres won't fit due to not fitting with the breaks, then saying max you can have on these is 25c. Has anyone put 700x28c on their carrera zelos? I just have that feeling they will fit is all lol....


In this instance I think Halfords are spot on, I have a Zelos that lives on the turbo now, I have a Verenti (wiggle in house brand) that has 28mm tyres, it has long drop brake calipers to fit round the wider tyres, the tektro calipers on the Zelos would catch the tyres I’m sure


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Apr 2020)

DRM said:


> the [] calipers on the Zelos would catch the [28mm] tyres I’m sure


I agree: but as I said "Halfords are correct, but I've described the work-around".


----------



## the snail (25 Apr 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> I agree: but as I said "Halfords are correct, but I've described the work-around".


Not if the tyre rubs on the brake calliper?


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Apr 2020)

If the rim brakes operated satisfactorily with a 25mm wide tyre, they will work fine on a 28mm one. @the snail and @C R do you think that if the OP mounts a 28mm tyre the brakes will rub on the tyre. Do you run 28mm tyres and rim brakes?


----------



## C R (25 Apr 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> If the rim brakes operated satisfactorily with a 25mm wide tyre, they will work fine on a 28mm one. @the snail and @C R do you think that if the OP mounts a 28mm tyre the brakes will rub on the tyre. Do you run 28mm tyres and rim brakes?


Sorry, not sure why I have been atted here, I don't have a bike with 28 tyres and rim brakes, and I don't remember commenting in this thread.


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Apr 2020)

C R said:


> not sure why I have been atted here,


You 'liked' snail's caveat which I inferred to mean that you thought it had merit.


----------



## C R (26 Apr 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> You 'liked' snail's caveat which I inferred to mean that you thought it had merit.


I must have tapped the sign by accident, I was just reading the thread out of curiosity, I have no experience with the situation of the op.


----------



## DRM (26 Apr 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> I agree: but as I said "Halfords are correct, but I've described the work-around".


But as I said my other bike has 28mm fitted, and has long drop brakes for the clearance, it's not just getting the wheels in, I'm sure the Tektro callipers will rub, but if the op wants to give it a go then fair enough, when I was using it outside it had 25mm tyres which worked ok.


----------



## Medieval Richard (30 Apr 2020)

The reason I went to Halfords at that time was i didn't have a presta valve pump or the adaptor to put on a schrader pump, as my last one broke, or tyre leavers.

After acquiring the parts I fitted the 700x28c tyres to the Zelos no problem. They fit fine and don't rub.


----------



## Medieval Richard (3 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Why don’t you try to fit on one wheel yourself as above? They’ll either fit between the* brakes* or they won’t. You should learn change a tyre yourself anyhow before going out on the roads



See reply before you assume.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2020)

Medieval Richard said:


> See reply before you assume.
> View attachment 519833


? Which reply?


----------



## Medieval Richard (3 May 2020)

vickster said:


> ? Which reply?


You instantly thought replying to my original question on the matter, i couldn't do a simple change of a bike tyre, hence myself saying see my reply before you jump to assumptions.


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 May 2020)

Girls!


Medieval Richard said:


> The reason I went to Halfords at that time was i didn't have a presta valve pump or the adaptor to put on a schrader pump, as my last one broke, or tyre leavers (sic). After acquiring the parts I fitted the 700x28c tyres to the Zelos no problem.


@vickster "Why don’t you try to fit on one wheel yourself as above?"


Medieval Richard said:


> See reply before you assume





Medieval Richard said:


> You instantly thought replying to my original question on the matter, i couldn't do a simple change of a bike tyre


Richard  - there seemed (to us) no reason why you hadn't just fitted a tyre and tried it. @vickster therefore, perfectly reasonably, suggested you 'just do it'.
Her assumption was correct: you "couldn't do a simple change of a bike tyre" because you hadn't got a pump that fitted or tyre levers (what cyclist hasn't got tyre levers btw??)
Richard, as a newbie, I recommend that you don't try and 'take on' people giving you advice (especially not @vickster ), but just ease back, and if it's new information, add it to your already encyclopaedic knowledge base. One of the great things about CycleChat is that there are contributors out there who have 'knowledge' which may be accurate or in error, and failing that opinions/anecdotes/, which they take trouble to share.


----------

